
Mats, chief designer of Ruby, likes Elixir too - shockzzz
https://twitter.com/yukihiro_matz/status/604294577185402880
======
MrBra
"Why I’m betting on Elixir And why you should too..."

That was (part of) the article title, which Matz just quoted.

Just saying.

